# RST Blaze 100mm Erfahrung?



## MaxDemian93 (31. Mai 2014)

Wer mir das Serious Provo Trail Magicblack kaufen, finde aber zu der Federgabel RST Blaze fast nichts im Web, jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (2. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen MaxDemian93,

also technisch ist die RST Blaze dem Einsteigersegment zuzuordnen. Sie ist äußerst robust, sehr simpel aufgebaut und gut zu warten.
Genau genommen handelt es sich um eine Stahlfedergabel, welche in der Regel mit einem Lockout angeboten wird: als "ML" mit mechanischem Lockout und al "TnL / RL" mit hydraulischer Lockout-Kartusche (diese Kartusche ist wartungsfrei & fest verpresst; im Falle eines Defektes gibt es preisgünstig Ersatz).
Ansonsten ist die Gabel mit Fett geschmiert - ein omonöser Ölverlust ist also bei dem Modell gar nicht möglich ;-)

So sieht es in der Gabel aus: 





...so schmiert man sie neu ab...





Grundsätzlich ist das auch (fat) die Explosionszeichnung dazu: 







Bei weiteren Fragen einfach nachhaken!

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AimSl (30. Dezember 2015)

Habe mal eine Frage welche Federgabel ist besser die XCT SUNTOUR oder die RST Blaze


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (30. Dezember 2015)

Die XCT ist eine Stufe günstiger, somit die BLAZE besser.



 

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## duggu (1. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe seit einem Jahr ein Ghost Kato 3 mit RST Blaze.
Nun bin ich auf einen Luftkartuschen Umrüstsatz gestoßen. (http://www.bike24.de/p1160397.html)

Ist dieser mit der RST Blaze RLO 120 mm verwendbar? Ich denke eine wesentliche Verbesserung sollte nach dem Tausch bemerkbar sein?

Danke und viele Grüße,
duggu


----------



## AimSl (19. März 2016)

Kann ich bei der RST BLAZE TNL 26  180mm scheibenbremsen benutzen ?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo AimSl,

eine 180mm Bremsscheibe ist bei der Gabel gar kein Problem - zugegeben, manchmal sind die Angeben etwas versteckt im Katalog 
Ein schönes Sommerwochenende wünsche ich!

Gruß Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Wiener_Ron (27. Juni 2016)

Zwickmühle wegen Federgabel Einbau in mein Hagan Titanal mit 1 Zoll Steuersatz. RST Gila oder Blaze? Wegen Geometrie 80 oder 100 mm Federweg?
Ratschläge werden dankend angenommen!


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo Wiener_Ron,

bei so einem Projek sollte die Gabel so kurz wie möglich sein - denn selbnst wenn der Rahmen damals für Federgabel vorgsehen war, dann eben nur für Federwegszwerge mit 40-60mm und entsprechend geringer Einbauhöhe.
Mit aktuellen Gabeln hat man in der Regel eher ein Cruiser Feeling - mit hohem Lenker und Fiess abkippendem Lenkverhalten.

Die Gila ist etwas leichter und filigraner 

Gruß Stepha, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Wiener_Ron (28. Juni 2016)

Danke für Antwort!


----------



## Eine_Dropsau (24. November 2017)

Ich habe in meinem Commençal hardtail die RST Blaze. Versuche sie jetzt mit dem Luftkartuschen-Umrüstkit noch etwas zu optimieren. Bin aber eigentlich nicht zufrieden mit der Gabel. Hat Jemand eine Alternative? Die RST hat 120mm, 27,5Zoll und dann noch ein 1/1/8 Schaft. Leider kein Tapered. Ich finde keine andere Gabel. Das gibts dich gar nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (28. November 2017)

Hallo Eine_Dropsau,

schau mal ob der Rahmen ein Taper Rahmen ist und die Gabel mit einem Reduzierkonus verbaut ist.
Dann hättest du ein Problem weniger.
Die RST BLAZE Gabel ist leider (wenn ich das recht weiss) eine sehr sehr einfache Gabel - die günstigste Gabel die in einem MTB Sinn macht; dennoch hat man in der Gabel kein Dämpfungssystem, das ist für den Preispunkt nicht einmal ansatzweise machbar & möglich.
Nun kommen wir auch zu den Grenzen der Afrüstbarkeit: sollte es eine RST BLAZE "T" sein (in der ist nur die Federvorspannung einstellbar), dann kann man die Gabel auch nicht weiter aufrüsten!
Wenn die Gabel eine BLATE MLC / TnL sein sollte, dann kann man diese "aufbohren" und eine Rebound Kartusche einpflanzen (die kommt aus dem Dirt & Slopestyle Bereich) - und damit hat man dann legitime Kontrolle über die Federung in dem Coolen El Camino.

Eine Aufrüstung per Luftkartusche bring erst einmal rein gar nichts - ausser dass man die Federung per Luftdruck feintunen kann - aber eine Federung macht nur mit Dämpfung Sinn!

Cheers & schönen Abend.

LG Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Eine_Dropsau (30. November 2017)

Hall Stephan, 
Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Leider ist mein El Camino Rahmen kein tapered Rahmen. Ich brauche def. eine 1 1/8 Gabel in 27,5 Zoll und 120 mm Federweg. Ich bin mal gespannt aber nach deinen Aussagen, werde ich wohl eher die luftkartusche wieder zurück schicken. Finde es nur krass, dass ich keine Alternativgabel finden kann.


----------



## Eine_Dropsau (3. Dezember 2017)

Die Luftkartusche ist die Tage angekommen. Übers WE wollte ich sie einbauen. Hat auch soweit geklappt aber ich bin mal wieder maßlos entäuscht. Luft bleibt nicht drin. Die Kartusche ist von der Qualität her nicht das was ich erwartet hätte. Ich weiss, dass man in der Preisklasse nicht viel erwarten kann, aber das ist wirklich eine Zumutung. Geht Montag gleich wieder zurück. Kann ich nicht auch statt einer 120mm und 27,5" Gabel eine 29" Gabel mit 100mm federweg nehmen. Kommt das nicht fast wieder auf die gleiche Geometrie raus? Ich würde lieber eine gute 100mm Gabel fahren als eine schlechte 120mm Gabel.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (5. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Eine_Dropsau,

also in der Luftkartusche ist eigentlich das gleiche innenleben wie in jeder "Budget" Rock Shox Gabel - somit ist der Kommentar "Zumutung" wohl eher der Enttäuschung zuzuschreiben dass das ganze nicht funktioniert hat (wie ich es Tage zuvor ja schon beschrieben hatte). Eine 29er Gabel würde von der Länge eventuell gehen, aber der Vorlauf der Gabel ist i.d.R. anderst, man verhaut sich somit ein wenig die Geometrie.

LG Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Eine_Dropsau (5. Dezember 2017)

Danke dir Stephan, du hast recht es war in erster Linie die Enttäuschung! Meinst du es wäre besser eine 27,5 Zoll Havel mit 100mm zu nehmen als eine 100mm für 29" ? Was zerschießt mir die Geo mehr ?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (5. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Eine_Dropsau,

das ist sehr kompliziert zu sagen - denn man hat zwei unterschiedliche Veränderungen provoziert:

1. kurze 27.5" Gabel = Lenkwinkel steiler, BB tiefer, Rad etwas wendiger
2. lange 29" Gabel mit mehr Vorlauf = Nachlauf am Bike kürzer, Rad wird wendiger.

Diverse Platformen haben über Geometrie, Winkel & Kinematik geschrieben: https://www.pinkbike.com/news/To-The-Point-Rake-and-Trail.html
Was og. Veränderungen in der Praxis heißen ist schwer zu sagen - und noch schwerer zu kalkulieren!
Die Produkt Designer haben sich i.d.R. etwas beim Geometrie Konzept etwas gedacht und die Bikes bestmöglich aufgebaut - auch wie in deinem Fall: Max Commencal & sein Team wissen was sie da tun - die Jungs sind schwer in Ordnung!

LG Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eine_Dropsau (5. Dezember 2017)

Genau das denke ich mir auch, deshalb würde ich gerne auch wieder eine 120mm Gabel einbauen aber leider finde ich keine andere....


----------



## Ramrod (30. Dezember 2017)

hi,

ich habe eine RST Blaze mit 130 mm Federweg in meinem Monadraker Vantage. Kann ich das Upgradekit ohne Federwegsverlust einbauen, bzw ist es überhaupt möglich?

mfg


----------



## Eine_Dropsau (1. Januar 2018)

Hallo Ramrod, bei stand beim Upgradekit dabei, dass es für alle RST Blaze Gabeln geeignet sei. Allerdings habe ich auch beim Einbau schon gemerkt, dass es für Gabeln bis 100mm gedacht ist. Meine Blase hat 120mm. Nach dem Einbau hatte sie nur noch knapp 100mm. Ich dachte erst, dass es vielleicht mit der noch fehlenden Luft zusammenhängt. Allerdings ist mir beim aufpumpen, dann auch gleich die Luftkartusche aufgegangen und die Gabel hat ständig Luft verloren. Ich kann das Upgradekit nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Ramrod (1. Januar 2018)

Hi,

Danke für die antwort! Hast du vielleicht Erfahrungen eine Zugstufendämpfung nachzurüsten? Welches Ersatzteil und wo man es bekommt...
Find die Gabel eigentlich garnicht so verkehrt hnd würd sie ungern austauschen


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bitte nicht irgendwelche Teile irgendwo rein bauen wo sie nicht rein gehören - das BLAZE Luftkartuschen Kit geht nur in eine 100mm BLAZE & oder OMEGA, bei 120mm sind die Standrohre länger - das Kit geht somit auseinenader und man hat sofortigen Luftverlust - das ist höchst gefährlich.

Das Mondraker VANTAGE hat die BLAZE TnL Gabel verbaut wenn ich das recht gesehen habe - also hydrauliche Druckstufe bis zum Lockout. In diese Gabel passt ein Zugstufen Kit rein; die Gabel ist damit wesentlich potenter, verliert gedoch den Lockout.
Dieser Kompromiss macht aber für Fahrer Sinn welche gerne ein wenig mehr Gas auf Trails stehen lassen wollen.

Die RST BLAZE ist eine gute Gabel, sogar E-Bike tauglich - nur nicht die leichteste.
Mit dem Zugstufen (Kartuschen) Kit hat man wesentlich mehr Kontrolle!

Lieber Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Ramrod (8. Januar 2018)

Ok, hört sich gut an
Wo kann man das kit beziehen?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo Ramrod,

wir sind gerade dabei entsprechende Upgrade Kits zusammen zu stellen, wird es dan bald als "Aftermarket-Box" geben.
Aber wir halten alle hier auf dem laufenden!

Liebe Grüße aus dem grauen Stuttgart, 

Stephan vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## nationrider (13. Dezember 2018)

Hallo RST-Team,

Ich interessiere mich auch für ein Zugstufennachrüstkit für meine Blaze 120 TnL 29.

Könnt ihr mir die Bezugsquelle und den Preis nennen? Tutorial vom Einbau wäre auch cool...


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (14. Dezember 2018)

Hallo nationrider,

die Komplettkits sind noch nicht als "Aufrüstkit" erhältlich, wir müssen also ein wenig "stückeln" um die Gabel aufzurüsten.
Man kann die "RA" Kartusche der SPACE oder DIRT nehmen um die Gabel aufzurüsten. Zudem den "Fixed Guide / Gewindestopfen 27.5mm" um diese auf die Gabelkrone / STandrohre zu adaptieren, zu guter letzt den RA Bedienknopf mit kugeln und Federn zur Indexierung.
Schreib uns bitte mal eine PN dann gehen wir die genauen Teile durch 

Gruß Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Dezember 2020)

Hi,
auch wenn der Thread alt ist, hänge ich mich mal hier dran.
Ich habe die Blaze zu Weihnachten an einen jugendlichen Einsteiger verschenkt.
Zwei Fragen:
1. Wo finde ich das Werkzeug um die Gabel oben zu öffnen (Vielzahn)
2. Gibt es Austauschfedern für Fahrer mit <50Kg?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (17. Januar 2021)

Servus nationrider,

sorry, leider wurde die Nachricht von dir hier nicht angekündigt und so übersehen.
Soll die BLAZE nur eine Zugstufe erhalten oder sollten Lockout und Zugstufe vohanden sein?

Denn ersteres ist einfacher abzudecken 

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Eurpe_Team.


----------



## nationrider (17. Januar 2021)

Servus

Nur Zugstufe würde absolut ausreichen.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (21. Januar 2021)

Servus nationrider,

schreibe uns doch bitte einmal eine Email mit dem Verweis auf die Kommunikation hier.
[email protected]

Cheers & danke.

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (21. Januar 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi,
> auch wenn der Thread alt ist, hänge ich mich mal hier dran.
> Ich habe die Blaze zu Weihnachten an einen jugendlichen Einsteiger verschenkt.
> Zwei Fragen:
> ...


RST preload adjuster tool: “H5GAC616” ... sollte bei Google zu finden sein.
Federn gibt es, die der BLAZE sind 260mm lang, out of the BOX sollten K=1.1 Federn verbaut sein.
Unter diesem Li8nk gibt es weichere Federn - suchen unter der Länge "260mm" und als Beispiel: mit der OMEGA T Hart Feder K=0.84 hätte man eine um 30% weichere Gabel - sollte somit gut zu einem Fahrergewicht von 50kg passen (ACHTUNG: ohne Gewähr, da die Sitzposition entscheidend ist mit welchem Gewicht Lenker / und Gabel belastet werden) 

Ist die Gabel eine "T" Variante oder mit Lockout?

Gruß Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------

